# Would you trust your life with a Taurus ?



## eckmann

I have heard more people bad mouth Taurus guns than praise them. I own a 850 not had a chance to shoot it much. I carry it as a ccw. I am starting to have my doubts. Thinking of trading it for a Smith.


----------



## DRAEGER

I have, do, and will always trust my life to my Taurus Pistols. Taurus makes some of the finest quality firearms on the market, and all the biased BS you hear on the internet or gun rags (which rarely mention Taurus) is just that... BS.

Has you firearms not functioned properly or given you some other reason to not trust it? Or has someone been telling you their weapon is better because of whatever reason? 

Most firearms made today are of good quality and yes everyone once in awhile, someone does get a bad one, no matter what brand. And bad news always travels faster then good...

If your truely not happy with your weapon then by all means try something else.


----------



## Baldy

*Shooting..*



eckmann said:


> I have heard more people bad mouth Taurus guns than praise them. I own a 850 not had a chance to shoot it much. I carry it as a ccw. I am starting to have my doubts. Thinking of trading it for a Smith.


 Shooting a gun has more to do with the shooter than the brand of gun. You need to pratice and practice some more untill that gun is like reaching out and shaking hands with somebody. It's like anything else you want to be good at. It has to be a natural reaction and not a forced one or you will loose when the chips are down. Good luck.:smt1099

Best Baldy..


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Yes, I would trust my life to a Taurus - some days I do - a PT140, or an 85UL, or a PT917cs. In the past a 24/7 in .40SW or a PT940 in .40SW. Yes, I would trust my life to a Taurus.


----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry - but I would never buy another Taurus. Their quality just isn't up to par with other brands. This comes from personal experience of looking at a lot of Taurus guns at gunshows. And, say what U will about people on the net - but I have read tons of nearly identical stories on all the forums. Brand new gun. Some problem that needs immediate fixing that they discover when they get it home. They send it in, and get super crappy customer service from Taurus. Some of these stories piss me off just reading them.

Taurus also has a somewhat checkered history - prev semi-autos they have made have had cracked frames and other issues.

I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Mike Barham

I'd trust a Taurus revolver of recent manufacture.

I once had a PT99 that worked great. I would have trusted that, but the PT92/99 series is the only Taurus auto I'd stake my life on.


----------



## flyfish

Baldy said:


> Shooting a gun has more to do with the shooter than the brand of gun. You need to pratice and practice some more untill that gun is like reaching out and shaking hands with somebody. It's like anything else you want to be good at. It has to be a natural reaction and not a forced one or you will loose when the chips are down. Good luck.:smt1099
> 
> Best Baldy..


+1 on this comment Baldy. Brand names and warranties do not matter as much as skill. Any brand of gun has had problems. Make sure your personal gun works for you and practice with it!!


----------



## Maximo

Baldy said:


> Shooting a gun has more to do with the shooter than the brand of gun. You need to pratice and practice some more untill that gun is like reaching out and shaking hands with somebody. It's like anything else you want to be good at. It has to be a natural reaction and not a forced one or you will loose when the chips are down. Good luck.:smt1099
> 
> Best Baldy..


+1 again. Too many people want to bash a brand name. No matter what brand you choose you could end up with a lemon. Just make sure YOUR gun runs good and works for you.


----------



## Magicmanmb

*Everyday*

Have a Taurus 85 5 shot on my ankle everyday. It's just like anything I had to send a ruger sp-101 back twice before it was repaired to my satisfaction. Every company has a lemon now and then. That's why when I do trades or purchases it has to be face to face. As long as you get something your comfortable handling, practice with enough to be accurate and keep it maintained (cleaned, lubed). The only ones I would not trust; Anything with names like Bryco, Raven, Arminus, Jennings, Davis.

I think Taurus should sponsor a few regional matches with the only requirement being stock weapon taurus only. They would increase their acceptability leel. Not everyone can afford a kimber or wilson custom. Affordable protection for the average person. Even the NEW Rossi's are not that bad. Old ones are in the Saturday Night Special Range


----------



## mactex

I have no experience with their pistols, but I would trust their newer revolvers without hesitation.


----------



## DRAEGER

Never had a bad Taurus, been shooting them since the first hit the market. But please... buy something YOU like, not what others like you to have...


----------



## Flashbang

I own an 851 that is flat out awesome!! my avatar shows one of my two 669's which are both great. The only dud I had was a 905 ( 9mm revolver ) - and the flaw with it had to do with the moon clips... Fire your 850 more and decide for yourself!


----------



## Snowman

I'm quite sure they are not some of the finest quality guns on the market. Save praise like that for H&K, S&W, Ruger, etc. I have some experience with a Millennium Pro 9mm. I found the slide release to be extremely tough to operate and did not like the sights. However, by most accounts they are a good value.


----------



## Flashbang

Snowman said:


> I'm quite sure they are not some of the finest quality guns on the market. Save praise like that for H&K, S&W, Ruger, etc.


Praise like this ( from the high road):

Q.) Why is Ruger so... slow...
"I sent a Ruger GP100 of mine back for service about a month ago, and apparently nobody has even looked it yet other than to log it into their system and send me a receipt.

The person I talked to yesterday said 8 week turnaround times were typical.

Be glad your Rugers are stoutly built. Because if they DO break, you won't be getting them back anytime soon"

A.) "Maybe because so many are being sent back to the factory for repair?

I like Rugers (I own more of them than any other brand), but since 2000 I have had more problem NIB Rugers than any other brand that I own."

thread here: http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=271508


----------



## DRAEGER

Like I have already said, every gun maker has had problems with one or more of their firearms at some point, especially when it is a totally new design. Kimber, H&K, Ruger, S&W, Glocks, Colt, etc all have had their lemons. Remember the S&W Sigma, the MP is a glorified Sigma... Look around the web and you will see people with problems from every make & model :smt022


----------



## Flashbang

DRAEGER said:


> Like I have already said, every gun maker has had problems with one or more of their firearms at some point


+1 & Amen!


----------



## fattsgalore

I have and will trust my life to Taurus. Well sort of. I won't trust their poly guns enough to buy one no matter the price, but would trust my life and my familys with a PT92.

I trust the PT92 so much, I'd loan it my car keys after it's had one to many.


----------



## rasgun

i would trust my life with any gun that will shoot consistently and accurately. the dead bad guy really doesnt care if a taurus, glock, sig, or s&w killed him.

if you practice like you should with any gun, you will know whether or not the gun is reliable for yourself. then you dont have to worry about the manufacturer.


----------



## Baldy

Looking back over this thread I forgot to answer your question point blank and that is I would trust my life to a Taurus. For that matter any gun I can get in my hands at the moment of turth.

Best, Baldy..


----------



## Revolver

> Would you trust your life with a Taurus ?


I see no reason not to. In my experience, they do what they're supposed to do.


----------



## LtM3

My only experience with Taurus was a PT92 i traded last year for a Walther. With it I ran about 1k worth of rounds through it, and never had a FTF or FTE, so I'd say that I'd trust my life to a PT92. I havent had any experience with any other taurus firearm, but the 92 did leave a good impression on me. I forgot to mention it was also an incredibly accurate weapon, proving itself to be more accurate at ranges past 25 meters than either my glock 17 or walther p99. Looking back I regret trading it.


----------



## davelikegun

> Would you trust your life with a Taurus ?


Yes.

I just picked up a new CCW gun, a Mill. Pro 9mm, and Im very happy with it so far. Ive only had it a couple weeks, but Ive already put 500 rounds through it without a single malfunction. And with the new Wilson Combat sights, its even better. Its accurate and easy to shoot, comfortable to carry, and seems to be built as well as any other gun I have/had.

It did come with one bad magazine (wouldnt feed JHP), but Taurus is sending a new one. Kinda annoying, but its not a big deal.


----------



## DRAEGER

LtM3 said:


> My only experience with Taurus was a PT92 i traded last year for a Walther. With it I ran about 1k worth of rounds through it, and never had a FTF or FTE, so I'd say that I'd trust my life to a PT92. I havent had any experience with any other taurus firearm, but the 92 did leave a good impression on me. I forgot to mention it was also an incredibly accurate weapon, proving itself to be more accurate at ranges past 25 meters than either my glock 17 or walther p99. Looking back I regret trading it.


Couple of us at the range sometimes hang a tennis ball from a string on the 100yd range and shoot it with handguns. So far the Taurus PT92 has been the most accurate at that distance or any really. Funny to shoo that range with a 45cal., you can almost shoot and holster before it hits the target


----------



## jpruett79

I trust mine. but no matter what you buy put hundreds and hundreds of rounds through it before you make that decision. Carry what you are comfortable with if its a taurus or a sig. Every gun is different and every manufacturer can slip out a bad one from time to time.


----------



## powertec

*No I would not trust my life with a Taurus!*

I bought a brand new PT-22 as a birthday gift for my wife. We took it out to fire it and found that the firing pin would not strike the cartridge with enough force to cause detonation about 30% of the time. We tried different brand bullets with the same result. We also had a jam.

I returned the gun to Taurus and called a week later to check the status and was told that all repairs take 5-6 weeks. This is an outrage! Repair would be fine but this gun was defective right out of the box and should be replaced immediately.

Obviously I will never buy another Taurus! They are junk!


----------



## Maximo

powertec said:


> I bought a brand new PT-22 as a birthday gift for my wife. We took it out to fire it and found that the firing pin would not strike the cartridge with enough force to cause detonation about 30% of the time. We tried different brand bullets with the same result. We also had a jam.
> 
> I returned the gun to Taurus and called a week later to check the status and was told that all repairs take 5-6 weeks. This is an outrage! Repair would be fine but this gun was defective right out of the box and should be replaced immediately.
> 
> Obviously I will never buy another Taurus! They are junk!


Dude, 4 post on 4 different threads, all bitching about the same gun and a couple of post, are even almost word for word. 
For one, if you chose ANY .22 mouse gun to be a reliable self/home defense weapon I would encourage you to go to something center fire, .380 and larger tend to be MUCH more reliable. No one makes a truly reliable pocket auto in .22. Once in a while you will come across one that is truly reliable but I would never stake my life on one. They are fun for plinking but that is it. I had a Pt-22 a few years ago and it was more dependable than most, I gave it to my Father-in-law and he has had it hiccup only a few times in several hundred rounds.
No matter what maker you buy a gun from, when you send it in for warranty work, if the gun can be fixed that is what they will do unless it is beyond repair, or cheaper for them to replace it. Five to 6 weeks is more common than not for warranty repair. There are firearm makers with faster customer service, some of the best are S&W, Glock, Springfield, there are others.
Taurus will fix your gun but you should never expect stellar reliability out of a pocket .22.


----------



## tuckerdog1

Yes.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## drummin man 627

*Pt 22*

I see that you tried different brands of ammo, but did you field-strip, and clean it before shooting it. No one else seems to have asked this obvious solution. From what I've read, most .22 auto types will have some that are problematic. I was going to buy a Sig, but I've even seen problems listed with them. I'll be getting a revolver, instead.


----------



## stormbringerr

*taurus*

the taurus pt92 is a licensed reproduction of the baretta 92,take that for what you will


----------



## hj28rules

I have a Taurus Model 66B4, .357mag and yes, I do trust my life with this weapon. It is a robust, accurate and dependable firearm. A good value in a revolver that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Anxiety.

Maximo said:


> Dude, 4 post on 4 different threads, all bitching about the same gun and a couple of post, are even almost word for word.
> For one, if you chose ANY .22 mouse gun to be a reliable self/home defense weapon I would encourage you to go to something center fire, .380 and larger tend to be MUCH more reliable. No one makes a truly reliable pocket auto in .22. Once in a while you will come across one that is truly reliable but I would never stake my life on one. They are fun for plinking but that is it. I had a Pt-22 a few years ago and it was more dependable than most, I gave it to my Father-in-law and he has had it hiccup only a few times in several hundred rounds.
> No matter what maker you buy a gun from, when you send it in for warranty work, if the gun can be fixed that is what they will do unless it is beyond repair, or cheaper for them to replace it. Five to 6 weeks is more common than not for warranty repair. There are firearm makers with faster customer service, some of the best are S&W, Glock, Springfield, there are others.
> Taurus will fix your gun but you should never expect stellar reliability out of a pocket .22.


My dad has a Ruger MK ll that I have shot on many occasions in the past. It has at least one misfire per mag. We don't bitch about it we just jack in a new shell and keep going.

If you are gonna stake your life on a rimfire then you must not care about yourself or family. I would never buy a rimfire and expect top notch performance.

Nate


----------



## Anxiety.

As for the original poster of this topic I would have to agree with what some of the other people have said. If your weapon of choice has ever failed you then yes you have the right to ditch it. From what you said you barely have any experience with it. Why would you trade something you have hardly even shot. When I was looking at revolvers for hunting I kept going back to the Taurus Tracker line. Ended up getting a used Super Redhawk from somewhere else but thats beside the point. You should get out and shoot it, then decide. Never let anyone else tell you what to do but you could follow their advice to see what happens. 

Nate


----------



## mvslay

Yes.

My ccw's are an 851 in .357 and a kimber Ultra carry stainless. I trust my life to either one. Obviously the Kimber outranks the Taurus in both capacity and reload, but when I need a slightly smaller weapon for concealment purposes the 851 is my go to. I have a tracker 627 stainless I carry as my backpack/snake gun.


----------



## Compass

eckmann said:


> I have heard more people bad mouth Taurus guns than praise them. I own a 850 not had a chance to shoot it much. I carry it as a ccw. I am starting to have my doubts. Thinking of trading it for a Smith.


I would trust a Taurus long befor Id Trust a Smith.


----------



## JimmySays

Yes!


----------



## gunfighter1948

I have a PT1911 that's my primary home defense gun. So far I have fired 650 rds thru it with NO malfunctions of any type. Love that gun!!


----------



## Theprofessor

NO. But you know what. I would love to have one for plinking. Anyone who carries for concealment knows TAURUS is JUNK!


----------



## nissan94

i have the pt22 in my pocket right now..i also have an berreta sub compact.. 
its an excellent gun.. but for dependable service ,,the taurus has it beat as it will fire the cheap walmart 22lr.. the berreta has enuff sense to insist on a quality lr bullet.. which i recommend..,
the cheap stuff is just dirty ammo.. in my opinion..


----------



## AREX

*Of Course....i Would!!!!*

That's bad luck for you powertec:anim_lol:. Surely will I entrust my life on my PT92. I've tried it once on an actual encounter and it serves me well.:smt068 Lucky enough for me I was not carrying my 1911.


----------



## Taurus_9mm

Absolutely. Every time I squeeze the trigger each and every one goes *bang*. :smt023


----------



## drummin man 627

TAURUS IS JUNK????? Mine has not yet not go BANG when it was suposed to. Trust my life to it? You bet. If I didn't trust it, I wouldn't still own it. I just wish I could find a PT 908 for CCW. 
I'm not a "striker" kind of guy, so all those models, all brands, just don't interest me.


----------



## Randall Donahoo

*Yesyesyesyesyes*

Presently, both my CC handguns are Taurus: a PT145 and a snubby 650 357 mag. Both are surprising accurate and 100% predictable: pull the trigger and it fires! With the 650, I prefer to practice with 38, because shooting 357 mag in it is painful. But I won't care about a little pain in my aging right wrist if I HAVE to pull the trigger on one or more rounds of 357 in defense. The PT145 is plenty powerful against 2-legged aggression, and it is painless and controllable. Yes, it jumps, but not so much that it doesn't come back on target quickly.

I also have a Ruger in 357 mag, a S&W in 45, and a new Glock in 10mm. Also a little H&R in 32 and a bigger one in 22 - both oldies. That's a collection of very different guns, but I likes em all! Time for a 9mm! I'd be glad to buy a Taurus PT111, in fact!


----------



## Capt. Mike

The answer is YES. I own a PT92 with at least 10 ten thousand rounds through it, and it is 100% reliable. I've worn out three sets of rubber Pakmyrs on that gun and it never let me down!


----------



## infantrygunner

well i am a new owner of a PT 24/7 9mm and have been to the range 6 times, my weapon has yet to not give me the blessed "crack"! and each time ive gone ive burned through 200 rounds, single and rapid. Key IS cleaning! so i trust mine till it gives me a reason not to!(which i dont foresee happening)


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Most peoples bias to a Taurus is the fact that they are made in Brazil. I have had people tell methat they would never own one due to that reasin alone while shooting a Springfield that if they looked was also made there. I have a Springer 1911 9mm stainless that says it. I would rather have a Taurus than several other brands that some people just think are the cats ass. Bottom line is they are making a few really good guns these days. and that PT1911 is really nice. my stainless pt1911 out shoots many other "H- Dollar" guns every time I pull it out of the box. Look at what they are putting in them. I'll take it over the Smith in a heartbeat. It shoots as well as my Springfield 1911. Match trigger, match barrel, the fit slide to frame is better than most colts and even a lot of Kimbers I've seen. They usually come with some but ugly plastic grips but that is easilly delt with. My Colt did too..lol
I'd trust my live to this one









Those are buckeye burl grips by the way..pretty cool looking I thought :smt1099


----------



## .357mag1

mactex said:


> I have no experience with their pistols, but I would trust their newer revolvers without hesitation.


mine doubles as a home/car defense system. I wouldn't think twice about it's reliability


----------



## Don357

Some of you guys sound as though you think that a Jennings is better than a Taurus. I wish ya'll would grow up. True, Taurus is not a Yuk(Glock) or Kimber, or HK, or Khar, BUT, as it has been said before, there will be problems with ANY brand from time to time. PLEASE, PLEASE, grow up! Your's is not the best just because you have one and all the rest is junk. In my opinion, Taurus is a fine, reliable, gun and yes I would trust my life to one. I had a MilPro 140 and screwed up and sold it to buy something I ended up not liking and sold also. The MilPro never failed me. I read somewhere, "Trust the gun you have, It's better than the one you don't!"


----------



## PanaDP

SOme of you guys act like Brazil is a third world country and they're churning these guns out over a wood burning fire and an anvil. Brazil is a modern industrial nation and probably has a lot more pride in their production than the US does today.


----------



## Ram Rod

As per the original question----probably--but it would be the PT-1911!


----------



## jtnau

Give it a rest. The one you own is always better than the others. And remember, just because it costs more doesn't make itr better. I would like to see a you buy any other brand of 1911 with the out of the box features of the PT1911 for what a Taurus costs...and there aren't many if any that would out shoot it or prove more reliable out of the box. Give me a cheap reliable Taurus over a high priced "jam-o-matic" anyday. 

avordman


----------



## Snowman

PanaDP said:


> Brazil is a modern industrial nation and probably has a lot more pride in their production than the US does today.


Is this to say that Brazil can compete with the US in manufacturing _very_ high-quality goods? No country can claim that.


----------



## BarbedWireSmile

Snowman said:


> Is this to say that Brazil can compete with the US in manufacturing _very_ high-quality goods? No country can claim that.


No country can do that?

How about Germany? Switzerland? The Nordic countries. The list goes on. I am a patriot. But we don't have a magic monopoly on high quality production.


----------



## PanaDP

Snowman said:


> Is this to say that Brazil can compete with the US in manufacturing _very_ high-quality goods? No country can claim that.


I understand being full of patriotism but that statement is just ignorant. What about Japan, the country that has pushed forward digital electronics quite a bit faster than us? How about Germany's legendary mechanical instruments and automobiles? Swiss watches?

I work in the movie industry and film cameras are one of the more beautiful and intricate pieces of mechanical machinery I know of. A new one costs between 50 and 100 thousand dollars, and that is only for the body. There are three countries with a manufacturer of motion picture cameras, only the smallest one is American. The others are French and German.

Learn a little bit about the world past your borders. You'll be a better American and person for it.


----------



## Snowman

Ok, I shall clarify. No one would claim that other countries don't produce high-quality products that don't in fact compete with American products on the world market. I like Walther pistols, which are certainly not American (well the P99 anyway).

I am also not ignorant. I am an engineer and I work with nuclear power. The US leads the way in the advancement of nuclear power, although the France and Japan (AREVA and Toshiba) are very good as well. When I hear stuff like "The US can't build things as well as this country," I just have to say something. We _can_ build as well as anyone. Naturally, all US companies don't turn out the best guns, optics, etc. in the world, but it is not due to a lack of capability.

Consider Intel, AMD, Microsoft, Apple, and Google. Highly profitable companies which are on the cutting edge - and American. Also consider the jets, tanks, ships and so on used by the US military.

So, yes, other countries compete with ours in the global market, but Americans can certainly be proud that we are in no way limited in our capabilities.


----------



## dallaswood43

*german engineering is propaganda*

i work in an automotive repair shop and i can tell you that half the german cars must have been engineered in the midst of octoberfest. I wouldn't touch a VW or Audi product with a ten foot pole. for the percentage of autos on the road we see a ton of german engineered cars come in for repair compared to probably any other country of origin. american manufacturing and design is quite good. people tend to glorify things that are imported no matter what country they are from. when i lived in venezuela american products were highly sought after. but in america we seem to downgrade our own products. and if you want to talk outright technology nasa and the U.S. armed forces are lightyears ahead of anything else.


----------



## ORYGUN

*no*

My 617 blew up in my hand. I will never own one again.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have two PT1911. I would trust my life to either of them. Sure Taurus has had some ...not so great history but they are stepping up here lately.

There was a time in the not so distant past that trusting your life to a S&W autoloader was not the wisest thing to do. Things change.


----------



## CMSpecs

I have 4 taurus guns. A 608, M 44, 24/7 40cal, and a 444multi. And they all work fine for me. Although I havent put much rounds through them. They all the others go bang when i pull the trigger each time.
I dunno, I think half of the negative hearsay & rumors are probably from folks who are just passing a long gossip. True enough I'm sure there are a lot of folks who have bad expiriences with their guns. But bad news travels way hell faster than good.
I remember back in the late 90s, there was a photo floating around on the older now non-existent gunforums of a glock with a busted chamber ("kaboom") and all it took was for one guy to say his glock jammed when it happened. Man it must have been hundreds of guys popping up out ofthe blue saying glcks jam, they are crap, mine blew up, a buddy of mines gun fell apart, its plastic crap blah blah blah. Pretty much a blabber bandwagon it was. 
Who knows why that gun did that, overpowered hand load,obstructed chamber,etc.


----------



## vernpriest

I do not own a Taurus, but my father-in-law just picked up a PT-111 and I went with him to break it in Friday. It was pretty accurate right out of the box and performed without a hitch. From what I can tell it appears to be a well made, good performing gun. My local dealer was carrying the Taurus 24/7 when I was in there the other day and he is a retired 30 yr SWAT member and trainer. He owns a gun shop and can carry any gun and, at least for that day, trusted his life to the Taurus.

Secondly, just because a gun is not made here does not make it inferior. I would put the Glock up against any pistol made for reliability (the true requirement for SD guns) and it is made in Austria. I also have a Kahr, which is made here, and a Rossi .357 (made in Brazil) that I have had for over 10 years. I would trust my life to any of my handguns and only one of the three are made in the USA. The Rossi is just as accurate and more comfortable in my hand as any of the Smiths (my dad has 3). He actually just sent his $800 scandium j-frame back to S&W for a rebuild because the frame cracked causing him to take shrapnel in the face. The S&W is a great gun, but any gun can have problems no matter where it is made.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

vernpriest said:


> The S&W is a great gun, but any gun can have problems no matter where it is made.


I think you hit it right on the nose there. It's just like anything else. People always ask me if certain car makes and/or models are more reliable than the others, and although there are some that are COMMONLY more reliable than the others, my answer is always "it depends on the car itself." That's usually the case. You either get a good one or a not so good one and although some makes/models are more likely to be not so good, that doesn't go for all.

-Jeff-


----------



## kenn

*Range it.*

If you've put a 1000 rounds through it with no fail to fires or fail to ejects, call it reliable.

I have put almost 900 rounds through my 9mm mil without a hitch. So yes, I trust my life and will protect my family with one.

On a side note, has anyone used a Judge, 45lc/.410? do they like it. Lookin' for a good "stop a carjacking" gun.


----------



## Waylay

would i trust my life to my taurus? no i would trust my life to my brain, a gun doesnt have judgement, knowledge or understanding of world around it. so how can you trust a thing? would count on this weapon if i were in need of using it to save my or other peoples lifes? yes without a question. the weapon has worked much better then the m-16 i was given in the army.


----------



## Desertrat

Yes....I trust my life to every gun I own....because I know they all operate properly and have been well taken care of.


----------



## Thunderhawk

Yup, I do.


----------



## Stoo

My 605 failed yesterday. I have only had it for a couple months, but it was made in 1995. It failed while my buddy was shooting 357's thru it. The cylinder would not release and the hammer would not cock when pulling the trigger, I took it apart and got everything working. I then fired 5 38's thru it. I think I'm going to trade it off and look for someting else for CCW.


----------



## Ron Horvath

*Would yoy trust your life with s Taurus?*

YES! I own two, a PT92 and a 66, have had no problem with either after many,many rounds. Concerning the knock on Brazil, I feel they make great guns and they have great law enforcement laws. If a person is ordered by a cop to halt,and he does not, he can and will be shot,armed or unarmed. Just last month in Cleveland a cop was killed while chasing a guy on foot,the guy turned and shot the cop just below the vest. I beleive brazil's law would save a lot of cop's lives !


----------



## Fatrichie

*Well I'm not very, happy with mine....*

i just bought a PT145 Millennium Pro, and I am kicking myself for it. The first box of shells through it included one jam for every three shots. Some jams were the round sticking at the bottom of the ramp, some were the new round trying to load into the spent round before it ejected.

I tried Federal, Blazer, Winchester and PMC. All with th same outcome.

But the end result was that not five rounds cold be fired without a jam. I had re-cock to fire several times.... I am un-flippin' happy!

When I called Taurus, "Frank" told me to send him a magazine for testing before I even finished telling him what was going on. He didn't give me any reference numbers to provide, and said no explanation needed to be sent with the mag.

Has anyone dealt with Taurus on repair issues, I sold my 1911 to buy the PT145 because the 1911 commander was uncomfortable to CC. I'm thinking big mistake at this point. Any suggestions???

Fatty


----------



## vernpriest

I know Taurus CS is about the worst out there which I think leads to some of their reputation problems. I have shot the PT111 and it appears to be a pretty good gun, although I don't care for the sights. The 24/7 and the new PT1911 are supposed to be very good guns. I think they are what they are, economically priced guns made for nominal amounts of shooting. I would trust one with my life if I could put over 500 rounds through it with no problems.


----------



## godadone

I carry Daily a Taurus 617SS. 

Never had any problems with it. The fit an finish weren't the greatest. But I have 1500+ rounds through it with ZERO problems. Everything from hot 158GR .357's to WWB .38. 

Every time I have pulled the trigger it went bang. I did have some problems with some Blazer aluminum cased .357 ammo. (Failure to eject) But the situation was rectified by blazer.


----------



## EPWrangler

Here we go again. Taurus pistols are manufactured in international rated and accepted plants. Like any thing mechanical there is occasionally a bad one. I do think they need to hire some one to clean up the cs reputation. Do I trust my PT111 and PT140? Every day now. I also own an XD45 which I carry when size is not a problem. I shoot almost every week at an LE academy range. It is full of glocks, sigs and hks. None perform better than my Taurus.


----------

